
Waze sent commuters toward California wildfires, drivers say - walterbell
https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/930904001?__twitter_impression=true
======
bob_theslob646
How do they not have a way of alerting drivers, that directions during this
time of wildfires, may be counterintuitive and provide them with a map showing
them where the wildfires are and where they may spread?

Like everything, they will learn from it , and hopefully implement some
disaster protocol directions in the future.

------
masonic
The way _out_ of the fires, to safety, could become an in-app purchase -- a
must-have monetization strategy!

------
krasicki
Traffic must have been light.

